# Earthway 2150 Worth it?



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I've found a local Earthway 2150 barely used, and honestly can't find much on YoUTube at all. Do you guys have this and for those who do, how does it compare with Scott's and some others?


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

I just bought one recently and have used it a few times. I wish it was bigger as you can't get a full bag of Milo in it safely. The setting lever does not stay in place at times. I put out some lime a few weeks ago and the lever kept closing on it's own when i was applying product. Do not remember that happening with the Milo so maybe it was just the lime material causing it or maybe the weight


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the response. I may have found a 2170 for about the same price. May be the better option.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I have an Earthway 2170 and really like it. The larger hopper of the 2170 can take a 40# bag of biosolid fertilizer with some room to spare and I haven't had issues with the lever closing on its own.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

@sanders4617 actually, I have the 2600a plus. My bad


----------

